# Thew up raw bone



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Its probably nothing but early this morning I hear what we all fear...the retching dog. I get up and it was Max, he threw up a few pieces of small bone. Not sure why and it only concerned me because he is 10 months old and this is the second time he has thrown up. Never sick! I was also a bit concerned about bone fragments coming back up and causing damage.

Anyone else had this happen? Oh he has been eating raw for dinner for 3 nights now. He has eaten raw frozen since a young pup. He still gets kibble for breakfast.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

my dogs have done it a couple times. Well Riley and Zena. Shelby and Shasta havent gotten anything besides rawhide yet. If it happens again i might contact my vet. 

note: i dont feed raw so that would be new for me. but they get the beef leg bones i can get at the pet store.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

I've fed Ava raw since she was 9 weeks old and she's 7 months right now. She throws up bone occassionally and then eats it again. I think it's just her body's way of saying it didn;t go down right the first time so let's try it again. 

With raw bones being so pliable, I, personally, don't worry about them causing any damage coming back up. If it were to happen frequently, I would definatly contact the vet though.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Raw fed dogs will occasionally throw up the undigested bone. I wouldn't worry about it unless the vomiting continues. The vet will give the advice of feeding a kibble(preferably one they sell). 
It is no big deal unless the dog continues this. What type bone was it? Pork is the culprit w/ my pack as it is the most dense that I feed.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

It was chicken thigh. I will not worry to much then unless it happens often. I do not think my vet will recommend kibble as she is holistic. She actually refers clients to Fromm, Oijen, etc. It is refreshing for a change!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

My vet once told me the dog stomach will vomit what it cant digest. My dog threw up a lot when she was a pup. She loved to chew on everything in the yard. Mostly just remnants of sticks, bark and such. Continuous vomitting is cause for concern, but not the occasional. Eating, drinking, pooping, peeing, usually means they are fine. If one or all of those cease, its time for concern. I never knew I would judge my dogs health in her bodily functions. LOL (and I wont get started on examining poop)


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

dawnandjr said:


> My vet once told me the dog stomach will vomit what it cant digest.


Yep. There are only two ways for things to exit the dogs body and their system can tell if something is not going to pass out the back way. 

If a dog is new to raw feeding they may urp up bones at first. They can also do this if they gulp their food instead of chewing.

I would only worry if it was happening on a regular basis (like 3 or more times per week).


----------

